# Compound finger shooters...what rest are you using?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

AAE Free Flyte Elite.... I tried the Timberdoodle II, its in the garage somewhere now.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a similar flipper rest to that. But you probably shoot feathers on it?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Centerest flipper & springy rest.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

agree with ''rsarns'' and also found feathers give ME better arrow flight .


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Feathers for indoors and vanes for outside. I have no issues at all with vanes, get good clearance.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I shoot a springy but have shot a Bomar rest very close to the bododle but the prongs reach to the plunger hole. this rest was very forgiving. I just could not see underneath it for the long shots.
Gary


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no doubt feathers would give better flight. At least as far as minimizing error. I was hoping to stick with vanes for durability reasons though. I think I'm going to experiment with the Infinity some more. I have a few different launchers for it. I might also try the vanes with my flipper rest just to see how bad they fly.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

briwayjones said:


> I have no doubt feathers would give better flight. At least as far as minimizing error. I was hoping to stick with vanes for durability reasons though. I think I'm going to experiment with the Infinity some more. I have a few different launchers for it. I might also try the vanes with my flipper rest just to see how bad they fly.


I usually shoot with feathers and I have 5" vanes fletched full helical. Both shoot fine with my flipper rest.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

5" feathers with a NAP Plunger Rest.


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

NAP flipper with 5" turkey feathers. They are as durable as vanes.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

NAP flipperplunger . have had Good luck with AAE freeflyte with either thé included spine point or with à plunger


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Dad uses a whisker on his


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

AAE Champion II with AAE micro Gold plunger. This rest as never failed and is tunable,which is a must for finger shooters even more so then release shooters. My first setup for shooting a 297 / 42 X's and 582/ 17 X's vegas fingers in Bowhunter Free Style Limited . The plunger is far more important then most realize. Any type flipper rest that clears the arrow with the proper side presser will do the trick. JMHE


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't currently shoot fingers and have been thinking of going back or at least getting a second bow so I could switch off. The rest I used for many years was a Golden Key Futura Star Hunter and I would cut to fit the white Bear Hair for each launcher. The Bear Hair is the key for some reason as the shrink tubing never worked as well. I kid you not----I could shoot perfect bullet holes with vanes 3 out of 4 shots and could shoot three 2413 Super Slams arrows into a one inch dot at 30 yards when I was really shooting a lot and the bows timing was perfect and I was in the zone. They were like 15 bucks if they are still around, but I do remember the Bear Hair was harder to find. Not sure if this matters but I always shot with a hair tipped glove three fingers under.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

nap center rest flipper


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The problem with the NAP Centerest flipper is that it has almost no adjustment in side pressure, and basically just tunes for centershot...I had a couple, and the side plate wears down on them, and this is a problem for me...I like them O.K on a hunting recurve, but dont care for them much on a Finger shooting compound bow...The replacement heads are a bit expensive for what 'Ya get, as well...just my 2 cents...Hope it helps.........Jim


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually use and like my QAD Ultrarest HD for shooting fingers. If you get tired and have a bad release you can tell it but it consistantly puts broadheads and field points together as far as I want to shoot. I used to use a SuperStar but couldn't get the rid of the fletching contact I was getting when using that rest and the QAD eliminates that problem.


----------



## eeeks (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm shooting an old Browning compound with a Cartel Star Hunter. I've also used the Centerrest Flipper, but I seem to be shooting a bit more consistently with the Cartel Star Hunter.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Try some of this by precisely cutting to fit each fin on the Star Hunter. It sticks and stays and lasts well. Each pad is enough to do your rest several times over. Totally silent and it kinda lets the arrow ride inside the fur helping to keep it from falling off. The stuff I used to get was white in color, but I imagine the brown is the same. It feels like the bristles on a pipe cleaner. http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-Archery-Traditional-Hair-Arrow-Rest&i=429310


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I use a Whisker Brisket and blazer vanes on my hunting rig. For target shooting I use a self made magnetic flipper rest much like the Terry arrow rest. I like the Terry rest over the flipper rest because they practically last a life time.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I use a Cavalier/AAE FreeFlyte Elite with a cushion button. I shoot vanes and do not have an issue.

Arrow


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

b0w_bender said:


> I use a Whisker Brisket and blazer vanes on my hunting rig.


b0w,

Is the Whisker BRISKET something new? Do you use barbecue sauce as an arrow lube? LOL

Arrow


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Harperman said:


> The problem with the NAP Centerest flipper is that it has almost no adjustment in side pressure, and basically just tunes for centershot...I had a couple, and the side plate wears down on them, and this is a problem for me...I like them O.K on a hunting recurve, but dont care for them much on a Finger shooting compound bow...The replacement heads are a bit expensive for what 'Ya get, as well...just my 2 cents...Hope it helps.........Jim


Been quite happy with mine, but I agree that if you wish to adjust spine, you must adjust draw weight. As for durability, that's never been an issue for me, but that may vary from one shooter to the next.


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

To my finger brotheren, I am in the market for a couple of Free Flyte rests. I have new ones cued up in my Lancaster shopping cart, but looking to purchase from AT if someone has one or two they don't use. Thanks in advance.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935862&p=1066307597#post1066307597


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Pierre Couture said:


> Been quite happy with mine, but I agree that if you wish to adjust spine, you must adjust draw weight. As for durability, that's never been an issue for me, but that may vary from one shooter to the next.


Same here, the durability is one the positives for me with the flipper. I'm sure everyones mileage may vary with these.
Now, the standard Centerest wears a little faster than I like.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I use the nap quicktune ,how many guys shoot a plunger ?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

some nap plunger rests on ebay today .


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been shooting the same springy on my hunting bow for 5 years and the same on my target bow for the same. If you dont strech it out with a realy bad realese or vane they will last a long time


----------



## Susurrus (Jan 27, 2013)

I also use a NAP Centerrest Flipper, and bought it with a replacement head for $30 (are there any other tunable rests for that price?) I've had it on my bow since '97 and shoot league every winter and quite frequently ever summer, and STILL haven't had to use the replacement head I bought! I've only replaced the felt that I stick on the rest and the tubing that covers the flipper. 

The only problem I ever had was once while hunting it must have gotten snagged on something, and the flipper was flipped 90-degrees back from the normal position, which is easy to fix, but I didn't notice it until I was drawing back on a deer. It flustered me, but I was able to flick it forward at full draw, and still get the shot off. I don't know, perhaps that wouldn't have even affect the shot that much, but I wish it wouldn't have two resting points.

Also, I like the idea of a Whisker B(r)isket for holding your arrow, but have never switched due to bad reports of using one with fingers. I think it depends largely on your form whether they'll work or not with fingers.


----------

